# Reduced Engine power after ran out of gas



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Been there, done that! 

Disconnect the negative battery cable for ~20 mins or so and then re-connect and you should be good to go.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Reset your clock .
Dial up TPMS on your Dic .
Drive around the block to reset TPMS .
Good to go cruzen .


----------



## kkphoto (Dec 16, 2013)

Blue Angel said:


> Been there, done that!
> 
> Disconnect the negative battery cable for ~20 mins or so and then re-connect and you should be good to go.


Ok, I had looked around the internet and saw something about disconnecting the battery but I was nervous about that...had a VW Bug battery die once & we disconnected the battery and the whole computer had to be reset. Of course that is with German Engineering, much different than a Chevy. 



brian v said:


> Reset your clock .
> Dial up TPMS on your Dic .
> Drive around the block to reset TPMS .
> Good to go cruzen .


I will try this! thanks.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey kkphoto! Were you able to do the reset? Was that able to solve the issue for you?

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Angel said:


> Been there, done that!
> 
> Disconnect the negative battery cable for ~20 mins or so and then re-connect and you should be good to go.


Came in to say this, left satisfied...

kkphoto, this is the only way son.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Lol just happend to me

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Am I going to have to start handing out "HyperFailure" badges?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep !how bout Hypertryer . Hyperdipper , hyperModder . 


HyperPoster...


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

obermd said:


> Am I going to have to start handing out "HyperFailure" badges?


I was just about to say where did those badges go?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Here you go. Feel free to add to your signature.


----------



## kkphoto (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, I had planned to take it to a dealer near me while I was out and about today. They said they would reset it for free, but as I was running the places I needed to it went away out of the blue. Guess it finally registered with the computer.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> Here you go. Feel free to add to your signature.
> 
> View attachment 52641



Man that does not come off of yer SiG . I guess you can Keep IT for yourself .


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Now my sig is complete!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Glad the issue fixed itself kkphoto! It's cold out here.  Keep that Cruze filled up. Happy holidays!

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Well I can say that after 3 days of driving it with reduced engine light it reset it self without disconnecting the battery.

Sent From My Galaxy Note 3.
Which is bigger than my hand.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> Well I can say that after 3 days of driving it with reduced engine light it reset it self without disconnecting the battery.


Nice find! You're a beggar for punishment! This car is no fun to drive in that mode!

On another note, how was your mileage in Reduced Power Mode?


----------



## Bluecruze12 (Feb 14, 2014)

See Blue Angel's advice about disconnecting negative connect on battery and waiting a bit before reconnecting. Same thing happened to us after running out of gas (won't do that again), and the battery thing worked!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Bluecruz12,

I’m glad that the advice for the forum worked for you as well! If you have any other concerns, or need any other assistance, please let us know! 

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## robo_robb (Jun 26, 2013)

If you'd rather not disconnect the battery, you could just remove the two ECU fuses (15A each) from the fuse box under the hood. Give it a few seconds and then reinsert them. This will reset the reduced power message and return you to normal power.


----------

